# Peruanos opinen



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El tequila es buenazo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que edad tienes Grg, 13 años?


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

En un mes cumplo los 13.. por ahora tengo 12 xDD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eres un niño, sin duda el mas joven del foro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otro thread sin sentido...todos sabemos que Poroto es un fregado, pero no es mala gente.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que onda este thread!! que onda este weon!! 

skyperu como moderador reacciona quieres??

en el thread del foro Chileno discutiamos con peruanos de lo mas bien si nosotros eramos creidos, aparecio un peruano nacionalista (en todos lados los hay no generalizo) y ese post de poroto fue en respuesta del desubicado posts de este tipo ..asique no se pongan asi como ..ignorenlos, el que provoco fue uno de sus compatriotas!!

ojala quede todo esto entendido!!

skyperu toma cartas en el asunto!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

yo opino ... que dejense de wevadas contra chile que me tienen podrido con el tema


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pero ya botaron a Lopez de Castilla


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No hablemos mas de Chile, que a nadie se le ocurra mencionarlo, entendido!


----------



## Solange (May 1, 2005)

EL trago *Perú Libre* nació como la contraparte al trago Cuba Libre, así de antiguo es nuestro trago peruano :yes: Somos copiados pero jamás nos podrán igualar :nono: Porque nosotros somos CALIDAD :yes:

Además, ¿Por qué *pisco*la si ni sikiera es pisco? :dunno: :? 

PERÚ LIBRE:
Ingredientes: 

1 copa de pisco
1 rodaja de limón
Procedimiento: Mezclar con Coca Cola y hielo al gusto :cheers:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No hablemos mas de Chile, que a nadie se le ocurra mencionarlo, entendido!




hno: 

Eso es lo que realmente todos quieren??????????????
no hablar mas de Chile????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

NO creo que la finalidad de este foro sea que nos pongamos a discutir entre paises, mas bien unirnos.

Seguro que todos amamos a nuestros respectivos paises y efectivamente el Pisco es peruano, eso no se puede discutir. Lo mejor que se puede hacer es volver a temas que enriquescan y no temas misios que lo único que hacen es ensuciar.

Soy Peruana, estè en donde estè, Ecuador o Chile, seguirè siendo Peruana. El amor de patria es hermozo. Terminen con estos thread de discusiòn o vamonos a la plaza.

De todas maneras, cariños para todos. 

Smuashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Solange said:


> EL trago *Perú Libre* nació como la contraparte al trago Cuba Libre, así de antiguo es nuestro trago peruano :yes: Somos copiados pero jamás nos podrán igualar :nono: Porque nosotros somos CALIDAD :yes:
> 
> Además, ¿Por qué *pisco*la si ni sikiera es pisco? :dunno: :?
> 
> ...


la piscola es Chilenisima, hay una ciudad que se llama pisco aca en Chile, el dia de la piscola, producimos mas pisco y de calidad, la Piscola esta hecha como lo dice la palabra ..de Pisco Chileno con Coca-Cola!


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

*pisco* : (De _Pisco_, ciudad peruana en el departamento de Ica)(del quechua Pishku).m Aguardiente de Uva.

*Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Vigesimo Segunda Edición*


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Es obvio que la palabra Pisco no debe ser usada para ese liquido que consumen allá en Chile, siendo oriunda del Perú y ya utilizada para uno de nuestros más representativos y exquisitos licores. Pero, en fin, aquí se arma la polémica de siempre..

Por suerte, son bebidas de sabor distinto.

Ni locos mezclariamos el Pisco peruano con Coca Cola, esa sería una afrenta contra su calidad, cosa que se pude hacer con el ron y esos licores baratos.

"Pisco" Chileno, como dice Philip Butters: ideal para la limpieza de ventanas y sanitarios. :hahaha:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El pisco es indiscutiblemente Peruano, eso es clarísimo.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Es obvio que la palabra Pisco no debe ser usada para ese liquido que consumen allá en Chile, siendo oriunda del Perú y ya utilizada para uno de nuestros más representativos y exquisitos licores. Pero, en fin, aquí se arma la polémica de siempre..
> 
> Por suerte, son bebidas de sabor distinto.
> 
> ...


SUAVE LOCO....


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

si no lo saben el imperio inca llego hasta Chile, su produccion comenzo en el valle de Ica, Peru y en el valle del Elqui, Chile, porque ambos valles tenian las mismas condiciones climaticas aptas para la produccion de este trago ..en momentos en que Chile y Peru formaban un solo pais!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

mas arriba se esta diciendo de no hablar de Chile pero todos lo siguen haciendo......


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Es que...


Entran chilenos

y chilenos, como es obvio, entrar a hablar de Chile.

Elemental, mi querido Watson.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

pero pk tan drasticos ..si se habla de chile en buena entonces hablen de nosotros al igual que en el foro chileno!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

antofasky said:


> si no lo saben el imperio inca llego hasta Chile, su produccion comenzo en el valle de Ica, Peru y en el valle del Elqui, Chile, porque ambos valles tenian las mismas condiciones climaticas aptas para la produccion de este trago ..en momentos en que Chile y Peru formaban un solo pais!


oye, disculpa pero el pueblo de pisco en chile fue fundado el siglo pasado (1900 y pico) como una estrategia para la denominacion de origen, mientras que nuestro valle de pisco se llama asi desde la epoca de los incas, hay un rio que se llama pisco, una provincia que se llama pisco, una ciudad que se llama pisco, la ciudad de San Andres de Pisco fue fundada por los españoles a inicios del siglo XVII, que mas pruebas por favor, no vale la pena discutir acerca del pisco, no se va a llegar a nada.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

antofasky said:


> pero pk tan drasticos ..si se habla de chile en buena entonces hablen de nosotros al igual que en el foro chileno!



no... no valen la pena.


Cambiando el tema:

¿Ven a Paniagua como un buen presidente?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No creo, como quisiera que postulara Hernando de Soto,


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Pero no postulará

Quedan:

Paniagua
Alan (Ah!)
Lourdes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

entonces me quedo con un gran voto en blanco, aunque no se, estaria entre Alan y Lourdes.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> no... no valen la pena.
> 
> 
> Cambiando el tema:
> ...


Me gustan los presidentes de caracter que andan metidos de lleno en buscar
soluciones rapidas y practicas a los problemas de la nacion.....moviendose por 
todo el Peru..conociendo directamente la voz de su pueblo.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Tipo Fujimori, que pensaba que nuestra educación iba ser de primera regalando 1 millon de cuadernos y construyendo cientos de colegios.

Ven las consecuencias. :lol:


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Soluciones rapidas, en un sistema político constituido por miles de normas y leyes... mejor voten por Risco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y que opinan de Jaime Salinas.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

pollito mojado


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Tengo esperanzas, poco fundadas, en que algún día el Perú será gobernado por una meritocracia o élite de intelectuales... O, al menos, que pidan curriculum para entrar al congreso o a las alcaldías..


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Tipo Fujimori, que pensaba que nuestra educación iba ser de primera regalando 1 millon de cuadernos y construyendo cientos de colegios.
> 
> Ven las consecuencias. :lol:


Despues hago un thread para tratar este tema....LA POLITICA APASIONA!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

eso si, por lo menos tienen que tener una profesion, todos aquellos que deseen entrar al congreso, es increible que este lleno de bestias.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

eso se llama Democracia participativa


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Recuerdo una observación humorística de Borges: a un Zapatero se le puede preguntar, y se le valora, su opinión sobre el Gobierno, Las Leyes, El Congreso; pero, ¿estaría igualmente capacitado para responder una pregunta sobre algún tema filosófico, matemático o jurídico?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lulú corazón!!!


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Mafalda Rules!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ImmanuelKant said:


> Recuerdo una observación humorística de Borges: a un Zapatero se le puede preguntar, y se le valora, su opinión sobre el Gobierno, Las Leyes, El Congreso; pero, ¿estaría igualmente capacitado para responder una pregunta sobre algún tema filosófico, matemático o jurídico?


Eso es la pura verdad, y es que es el pueblo quien elige a los gobernantes y funcionarios, por lo tanto hasta la opinion de un campesino es valida.

Borges sin duda es uno de los mejores escritores latinoamericanos.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

suma la opinión de cien mil campesinos; a qué es igual? : A un golpe de estado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los ecuatorianos son un claro ejemplo.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

El pueblo eligió a Lucio, el pueblo se equivocó.
Qué grande es la democracia.

¿Están de acuerdo con el voto para los analfabetos?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

No hay derecho para quitarselo.... o si?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sabia, que no podian votar, bueno si es asi.
Claro que si, el hecho que no sepan leer, no significa que no tengan su candidato preferido.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

por supuesto, los analfabetos son profundos conocedores de la realidad peruana, la problemática económica y sobre los criterios que existen para mejorarla; están muy bien informados sobre los planes de los candidatos, sobre la jerga técnica que utilizan en élla; contrastan la diversidad de ideologias en los partidos políticos y sus fundamentos en la realidad, etc. etc..

Eso de que les compran un voto por unos kilos de arroz es pura tonteria..

Bah..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pero dime, acaso los analfabetos no pueden votar, que raro, si cualquiera que tenga DNI puede votar.


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

los analfabetos *votan* desde hace años..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, no me habia dado cuenta, gracias por la correccion, que corcho...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Creo q los que no votan son los minusvalidos porque no hay los accesos adecuados para ello. Si estoy equivocada desásnenme ya!!!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

si estas equivocada...que???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Creo q los que no votan son los minusvalidos porque no hay los accesos adecuados para ello. Si estoy equivocada desásnenme ya!!!!


Que te desasnemos!, y como es eso?


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

pisco peruano said:


> Miren lo que andan diciendo estos chilenos weones del Perú.
> 
> 
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211506&page=2


1º) Disculpas si ofendí a algun peruano. En todo caso, los comentarios eran sarcásticos... Nótese el smile al final de cada una de las frases.

2º) Sr.Pisco_peruano: Seria conveniente que pusiera el post anterior al que posteaste para ver de donde viene esta respuesta, que por cierto era un post suyo muchisimo más agresivo. Seria conveniente también postear los anteriores comentarios que hice respecto al tema del thread de referencia para tener una imagen más global.

Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

oshe, a lo que te refieres, ya fue, ademas Lopez de castilla ya fue baneado, ahora estamos hablando de minusvalidos y analfabetos, jeje


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> oshe, a lo que te refieres, ya fue, ademas Lopez de castilla ya fue baneado, ahora estamos hablando de minusvalidos y analfabetos, jeje


Es que quiero limpiar mi honor mancillado a través de infamias y calumnias irreproducibles...

:cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese pata tambien me insulto, y muy feo, pucha que si lo tenia al frente, no se que le hacia, jajaja, felizmente ya esta fuera.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tas disculpado Poroto. Desasnar dicen los ecuatorianos en el sentido q si se equivocan se convierten en asnos y si los corrijen los desasnan. 

Bobo verdad?? ya q puedo hacer si se me han pegado las jergas de este país!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ahora que lo explicas suena gracioso, entonces podria ser tambien desburrar, o desmular, jajaja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajaajaja si suena bien monse jajajajaja


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Que es monse?*


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Inversión de la palabra *Sermón* - Monse : aburrido.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Monse tambien se usa cuando alguien es medio tonto, gil seria el equivalente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Se usa para varias cosas y depende de la situaciòn, es jerga típica


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

...O SIMPLEMENTE, "ESTUPIDO" O "ZONZO" !!! (ASI SUAVE NOMAS )


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajaaja. Si ya quieres ser directo, mejor dile monse no mas. Acá les digo a los Guayacos y no entienden ni minchi


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que monses son los guayacos.
Guayaco me suena a nombre de loro, jajaja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jajajajajaajajajajaja, shuuuuuu no grites que estoy rodeada. Y cuidado que no vamos a entrar en polémica con ellos también!!!!!

No conviene son super buenas gentes!!! Y aunque te parezca tonto, a veces los veo iguales a nosotros je je


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero si los ecuatorianos son nuestros hermanitos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ecuador y Perú son lo mismo hasta cierto punto, Vane es verdad que allí también comen chicharrón o algo parecido a eso?...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

sip, bueno, acá se come algo llamado fritada que es el equivalente al chicharron, pero solo de chancho y en algunos lugares de pollo. El chicharrón para los ecuatorianos es lo que sobra o la grasa sobrante del chancho bien frita y la guardan para comerla con mote o con verde en algo llamado bolón con lo cual desayunan y creeme es llenador y con café rico


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tambien se que en Ecuador se consume mas cuy que aqui, incluso lo venden en los mercados como si fuera pollo.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Interesantes las similitudes con los ecuatorianos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hola de nuevo, si somos bien parecidos, y si se come cuy bastante pero en la serranía. En la costa como guayaquil, casi no se come y es justamente por el miedo a que te metan rata por cuy


----------

